# Follow Us On Facebook and Win Free Stuff!



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

So this year we have decided to run multiple contests throughout the year in which we will be giving away free stuff! What sort of free stuff? Well anything from shirts to engine internals, and the free products will be from manufactures such as Integrated Engineering, Forge Motorsport, Bluewater Performance, United Motorsport, and many more. This is a great way to win that part you have been wanting for a while but just can't afford. The rules will be simple. 

*First* Like our *Facebook Page* 

*Second* Anytime a contest is about to begin we will post up the next free product and all you have to do is like the product and if you miss it the first time don't worry. We will post it multiple times throughout the month. :thumbup: 

Examples of some of the freebies coming up are 

Wheel Spacers 










2.5L Oil Cooler Plates 










2.0T Forge DV 










24V SAI Block Off Plates 










plus many more! 

*Third* Win! 


and as always, thanks for the continued support!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Liked :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Just an FYI we will be giving away the first freebie which will be a set of wheel spacers with bolts once we have reached 1000 fans. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Almost there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

First free item is currently up on our Facebook page :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

And the winner is..... Westin Ross! Westin owns a 2003 VW GTI 20th AE and will be picking up a set of 16mm spacers. Thanks again to everyone that entered and stay tuned. We had such a great response to the wheel spacers that we are going to give another set away really soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Boxed up the free spacers today along with some other freebies. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Alright the next item coming up is for all of our 24V 2.8L and R32 fans!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest free item is up on the FB page


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Please help us get to our goal of 2000 fans by the end of next week! If we meet that goal then we will be giving away another set of wheel spacers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance to win this item is today and up right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

And the winner of the IE 24V SAI block off plate was, Devin Adkins!!! Thanks again to everyone that participated! Below is a pic of Devin's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

More free stuff coming....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest Freebie is up on Facebook. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance to win and the winner will be announced tomorrow afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Almost Monday! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Well we are finally all moved into our new facility. Now time for some more freebies. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest freebie is up on Facebook. Its an FSI/TSI Forge Blow Off Valve Kit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Another chance to win up right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance today to win is up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Our last winner of the Forge FSI/TSI BOV is Naima Nawabi. Congratulations and thanks again to everyone that participated! http://www.facebook.com/nawabi :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Extended Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest freebie is up on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance to win the rail is today!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Congratulations to Andy R. Brown on winning the 1.8t Fuel Rail. Thank you to everyone that participated in this giveaway!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

Liked. And I like it! 
-Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks Adam!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*Crossesfingers 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump! :screwy:


----------

